

Ruby String Basics: Ruby Silent Cast - bparanj
http://bparanj.blogspot.com/2015/09/ruby-string-basics-ruby-silent-cast.html

======
bparanj
Ruby Silent Casts Why silent? What's in it for you? \- Your brain has to fill
in the blanks \- You will be able to connect the dots and develop the
understanding yourself \- No one likes to read documentation. These videos
will be live coding with no reading. \- You can listen to something else while
you watch the videos \- Easy to brush up basics before the interview \- Free
to watch on browser and reasonable price for download option

